#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Коммерческий раздел >  > > >  >  >  Продаю тибетские драгоценные пилюли (ринчены)

## Тензин Тинлей

Продаю тибетские драгоценные пилюли, изготовленные в Менциканг (Дхармасала), 8 видов. 
В самой Дхармасале и на юге Индии с недавних пор ринченов в свободной продаже нет, отпускаются только поштучно и только по рецепту.
Ричены в упаковках по 10 штук в каждой. Цена за упаковку (10 пилюль) 100$ (торг уместен). Для покупки напишите мне в личные сообщения.

1. Ринчен жумар (Драгоценный коралл-25).
2. Ю-нин 25 (Драгоценная старая бирюза)
3. Чакрил ченмо (Великая железная пилюля)
4. Ринчен сагжор ченмо.
5. Ринчен ратна сампел (Драгоценность, исполняющая желания)
6. RINCHEN DRANGJOR CHENMO (черные пилюли великой драгоценной золотой смеси)
7. RINCHEN TSO-TRU DASHEL (Драгоценный очищенный лунный кристалл)
8. RINCHEN MANGJOR CHENMO (Великое драгоценное соединение)
Описание:

Ринчен жумар (Драгоценный коралл-25). Пилюля приготовлена из 25 различных компонентов, включая коралл, жемчуг и лазурит, очищенных токсинов, а также растительных компонентов – шафран, мускатный орех, саксифрага, миробалан хебула и др. Пилюля была впервые составлена древним врачом Шасадхара Лакхсми, который на себе лично использовал это лекарство для спасения своей жизни.
•  Пилюля показана при сильных головных болях, длительных мигренях, обмороках, припадках.
•  Применяется при любых мозговых нарушениях и болезнях головного мозга.
•  Лечит гайморит, синусит, ринит, гингивит, фронтит, тонзиллит, отит (воспаление уха).
•  Устраняет лихорадки, вызванные токсинами, невритами и хроническими заболеваниями.
•  Борется с болезнями, вызванными ядовитыми веществами и нервными расстройствами, а также с проявлением застарелых лихорадок.
•  Исключительно помогает при всех нервных расстройствах, которые могут вызвать затруднения в движении и потерю памяти.
•  Применяется при любых воспалительных процессах верхней части тела.
•  Пилюля может приниматься здоровыми людьми для профилактики от стрессов и нервных перегрузок.

Ю-нин 25 (Драгоценная старая бирюза). Пилюля приготовлена из 25 компонентов и содержит в основном старую бирюзу, коралл и жемчуг, которые очищены от их токсического содержания. Другие составляющие части – это очищенные железные опилки, два типа сандалового дерева, битум, шафран, три вида миробалана без семян, гвоздика, саксикус, адатода вазика и пр.
•	Пилюля является антидотом (противоядием), помогает при всех видах интоксикаций.
•	Помогает при всех видах заболеваний печени.
•	Снижает избыточное давление в верхних частях тела.
•	Применяется при алкоголизме.
•	Излечивает проблемы избыточного приема алкоголя.
•	Здоровый человек может принимать пилюли в качестве средства поддерживающего печень и для продления жизни.

1. Чакрил ченмо (Великая железная пилюля). 
Великая железная пилюля состоит из 40 ингредиентов, таких как очищенное железо, несколько видов миробаланов без семян, кашмирский шафран, разные виды мускуса, очищенная желчь слона, очищенный магнетит, морские раковины, белое и красное сандаловое дерево, индийскую валериану, рог носорога и пр.
Пилюля особенно хороша при всех глазных заболеваниях, включая конъюнктивиты, катаракту, фотофобии, покраснение глаз, непрозрачность роговицы, ослабление глазных нервов, общие симптомы раздражения глаз, неестественное разрастание тканей в глазах, глазные инфекции, воспаление слезных желез, слезотечение, сухость глаз, непроизвольное моргание.
Пилюли эффективны для лечения глазных болезней, вызванных пищевыми отравлениями, распространением нечистой крови в печени и селезенке, язвами желудка.
Полезна как при близорукости, так и при дальнозоркости.
Для здорового человека рекомендуется принимать пилюлю для поддержания здоровья глаз.

2. Ринчен сагжор ченмо. 
Драгоценная пилюля состоит из 14 компонентов, которые включают детоксицированную амброзию, а также имбирь лекарственный, длинный перец, гибискус, акацию катеху и пр.
Пилюля используется для лечения подагры, артрита и ревматизма.
Применяется при лечении проказы.
Очищает кровь, восстанавливает кровообращение, устраняет застои микроциркуляции крови.
Применяется при горячих опухолях (нарывах).
Помогает при асците, уменьшает отеки.
Используется для устранения закупорок энергетических каналов.
Здоровый человек может принимать пилюли для профилактики аутоиммунных заболеваний.
Для здоровых людей эти пилюли – превосходное тонизирующее средство, приносящее сияние и ясность всем органам чувств.

3. Ринчен ратна сампел (Драгоценность, исполняющая желания). 
Пилюля содержит ценный препарат, приготовленный из очищенных 16 различных металлов и минералов. Кроме этих, в состав пилюли входят еще 70 других компонентов, таких как очищенные золото, серебро, медь, железо, драгоценные камни – коралл, бирюза, жемчуг и другие. Рецепт включает также растительные компоненты – гвоздику, мускатный орех, манна бамбуковая, миробалан хебула, миробалан белерический, эмблика лекарственная и др.
Пилюля обладает мощным антитоксическим и очищающим эффектом; она действует против всех видов ядов, включая пищевые, растительные, химические и другие виды ядов.
Препятствует образованию опухолей в организме человека.
Предотвращает старение.
Излечивает гемиплегию (паралич половины тела), параличи, ригидность и контрактуру членов, глухоту, вывихи суставов.
Применяется при всех видах нервных расстройств с такими симптомами, как дрожь и оцепенение, постоянные позывы к мочеиспусканию, затрудненное поднятие и опускание век, невралгические боли.
Используется при снижении чувствительности (ослабление слуха, вкусовых ощущений, тактильных ощущений, обоняния, нарушение циркуляции слюны).
Рекомендуется при сердечных расстройствах, при образовании в крови сгустков.
Рекомендуется для лечения язв различной этиологии.
Рекомендуется для лечения ранних раковых заболеваний.
Показана при повышенном кровяном давлении для лечения гипертонии.
Применяется при болезни Паркинсона.
Устраняет/ослабляет боли у раковых больных.
Лечит все виды нервных расстройств.
Лечит болезни головного мозга.
Помогает при туберкулезе, язвах на теле.
Применяется для устранения вредных последствий, связанных с перегревом на солнце.
Лечит неожиданные и резкие заболевания, вызванных атакой различных духов.
Здоровый человек может принимать пилюли в качестве общего тонизирующего средства и для профилактики.

4. RINCHEN DRANGJOR CHENMO (черные пилюли великой драгоценной золотой смеси)
Состоит из 100 ингредиентов: золото, серебро, медь, железо, сапфир, изумруд, рубин, бирюза и большое количество разнообразных трав. В целом данная драгоценная пилюля рекомендована при всех хронических заболеваниях, включая хроническую лихорадку, инфекционную лихорадку, желудочно-кишечные спазмы (колики)/пептические язвы, аллергии, артриты, заболевания крови, нервные расстройства. Кроме того, эффективность этих пилюль доказана при расстройствах слизи (Bad-kan sMugpo), хронических и осложненных гепатитах и желудочно-кишечных заболеваниях для которых характерно одновременное комплексное расстройство Ветра, Желчи и Слизи. Эти пилюли излечивают дэбильность. Данные пилюли прописываются также при отравлениях продуктами питания, металлами и химическими соединениями, а также при заболеваниях обусловленных загрязнением окружающей среды.

5. RINCHEN TSO-TRU DASHEL (Драгоценный очищенный лунный кристалл)
Состоит из 50 ингредиентов, включая драгоценные металлы, минералы и травы. Пилюля является главной алхимической пилюлей в,. тибетской медицине и обладает очень большой силой. Эта пилюля -антидот. Она обладает выраженными очистительными свойствами, помогает восстанавливать циркуляцию крови устраняет задержки/накопления в организме излишков влаги (различные лимфатические расстройства), лечит, язвы, рак желудка и заболевания печени. (различные колики, рак печени), малярии, излечивает боли и заболевания, вызванные неожиданными изменениями в питании и переменой климата, дизентерии; устраняет инфекции и воспаления легких и бронхов (груди), сопровождающихся кашлем, с кровью и мокротой, проблемами с дыханием. Пилюли помогают восстановить аппетит и физическую силу после перенесенных хронических заболеваний, а также восстанавливают нормальный рост волос, зубов и ногтей. Эти пилюли восстанавливают остроту чувств и память, а также полезны при лечении заболеваний, вызванных излишним приемом алкоголя и при переедании. Здоровый человек может принимать данные пилюли в качестве общего тонизирующего средства и для профилактики, а также для омоложения организма и продления жизни.

RINCHEN MANGJOR CHENMO (Великое драгоценное соединение)
Состоит приблизительно из 50 компонентов, включая драгоценные металлы, минералы и травы.
Про эту пилюлю говорится, что она усмиряет все 404 основных болезней, а также то, что не существует заболевания, которое она не может излечить. Пилюля показана при любых расстройствах Ветра, Желчи и Слизи (преобладающее влияние при болезнях крови и Желчи). Эта пилюля вылечивает хронические незаживающие раны, уменьшает опухоли в горле, помогает излечивать застарелые и внезапно возникшие болезни, различные малярии, кровотечения в кишечнике и в полости рта. Пилюля может применяться в качестве антидота при всех видах отравлений. Эти пилюли восстанавливают циркуляцию жизненной энергии. Здоровый человек может принимать данные пилюли в качестве общего тонизирующего средства и для профилактики

----------


## Thinley

вот это цена! в катманду такая упаковка стоит 500 рупий  :Wink:

----------

Бхусуку (04.08.2013), Нико (13.05.2014)

----------


## Нико

Да, в РФ на ринченах делают конкретный бизнес.

----------

Иван Денисов (27.04.2013), Наталья (03.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2013), Читтадхаммо (03.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я-то, дура, их раздариваю..... :Smilie:  И ламы мне и другим людям их раздаривают.

Правда, скоро уже придется перестать ринченами лечиться. В Индии и в лругих местах русских паломников - местным жителям, похоже, ринчены теперь вообще не достаются. А в России они дорогие. Раковому больному нужно принимать ринчен раз в три-пять дней, это 300 долл в месяц.

Самое плохое, что часто пилюли эти принимают без рекомендации врача и занимаются самолечением, приписывая им мистические свойства.

Конечно, не будет в продаже, когда их закупают тоннами россияне и спекулируют. Нико, ты б давно могла б небольшой капитальчик сколотить - что ты там гнушаешься? :Smilie: 

Тензин Тинлей - нужны в Самаре Манджор и Юнинг-25: уступите по 50 долл за упаковку?

----------

Иван Денисов (27.04.2013), Ленушка (20.08.2017), Наталья (03.04.2013), Нико (03.04.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

> вот это цена! в катманду такая упаковка стоит 500 рупий


Даже в Москве у порядочных тибетских докторов дешевле.

----------

Иван Денисов (27.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тензин, я нашла Вам покупательницу, срочно нужны ринчены в Самару для онкологической больной. Я пишу Вам в личку, Вы не отвечаете. Могут заплатить 10 долларов за штуку, но сделайте скидку - учитывая количество. Оплата - они сделают перевод по банку, включая отплату курьера, реквизиты курьера скажут, а также дадут адрес - куда выслать. 

Главное требование - аутентичное качество ринченов.

Drangjor Chenmo 10-20 шт
Mangjor Chenmo 10 шт
Yu Nying-25 20 шт

Просьба ко всем остальным - если знаете, где можно качественные ринчены купить в Москве или в Питере - сообщите, если можете помочь человеку - лично сходить и купить ринчены, и вызвать курьера(все оплатят по банку или переводом), пожалуйста, возьмите на себя данный труд. Пишите мне в личку. Женщина пьет ринчены каждые три дня, тех ринченов, что у нее есть - хватит на месяц-полтора.

----------


## Cheng

> Продаю тибетские драгоценные пилюли, изготовленные в Менциканг


хорошее дело.
но, к сожалению они не устраняют причин болезней.
хорошо когда человек, применяя пилюли начинает методично и упорно изменять свое отношение к жизни, к окружающим,к живым существам, к состоянию своего ума, своего поведения, употребления пищи, и пр..
тогда результат будет эффективным.
а в противном случае это будет похоже на замазывание краской ржавчины, которая находясь под краской плодит себя в еще большем количестве. и тогда краска отвалится целиком.

----------

Алик (15.11.2016), Иван Денисов (27.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Напоминаю ушлым торговцам и всем незадачливым экзальтированным гражданам о том, что:

Дистанционная продажа лекарственных средств запрещена законами РФ!

п. 4 «Правил продажи отдельных видов товаров», утвержденных Постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 19.01.1998 N 55, не допускается продажа лекарственных препаратов вне стационарных мест торговли (в том числе курьерская доставка при дистанционном способе продажи).

- (238 УК РФ, 86-ФЗ) Торговля не сертифицированными лекарственными средствами грозит уголовным преследованием
- (171 УК РФ) Незаконное предпринимательство. 
- (188 УК РФ) Нарушение таможенный правил. 

и согласно КоАП:

- ст. 14.1. "Осуществление предпринимательской деятельности без государственной регистрации или без специального разрешения (лицензии)";
- ст. 14.2. "Незаконная продажа товаров (иных вещей), свободная реализация которых запрещена или ограничена";
- ст. 14.7. "Обман потребителей";

Приобретая не сертифицированные лекарства, граждане подвергают свое здоровье риску, отказываясь от официальной медицины.

(г-ну Модератору - пламенный привет!)

----------

Dmitridorje (28.04.2013), Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ондрий, не буду говорить о личном опыте приема ринченов, спасибо за предупреждение, будем знать. Приведите, пожалуйста, если можете закон РФ о запрещении ввоза(таможенные правила) и распространения конкретно тибетских ринченов и лекарств.

Но когда от больного раком человека полностью отказываются врачи, и полностью перестают прописывать ему аптечные лекарства - он волен лечиться уже тем, чем считает нужным и во что верит. Хоть пусть святую воду пьет. Тем более, если чувствует от них конкретное облегчение. И живет гораздо дольше, чем ему хором предсказывали те же эскулапы.

Спасибо большое добровольцу, который откликнулся на это объявление, лекарства найдены, часть лекарств она подарила.

----------

Мария Дролма (24.01.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

sapienti sat

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Quot capita, tot sensus

----------


## Dron

> Напоминаю ушлым торговцам и всем незадачливым экзальтированным гражданам о том, что:
> 
> Дистанционная продажа лекарственных средств запрещена законами РФ!
> 
> п. 4 «Правил продажи отдельных видов товаров», утвержденных Постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 19.01.1998 N 55, не допускается продажа лекарственных препаратов вне стационарных мест торговли (в том числе курьерская доставка при дистанционном способе продажи).
> 
> - (238 УК РФ, 86-ФЗ) Торговля не сертифицированными лекарственными средствами грозит уголовным преследованием
> - (171 УК РФ) Незаконное предпринимательство. 
> - (188 УК РФ) Нарушение таможенный правил. 
> ...


А плацебо можно дистанционно продавать? Ну, вот.

----------


## Нико

> Тензин, я нашла Вам покупательницу, срочно нужны ринчены в Самару для онкологической больной. Я пишу Вам в личку, Вы не отвечаете. Могут заплатить 10 долларов за штуку, но сделайте скидку - учитывая количество. Оплата - они сделают перевод по банку, включая отплату курьера, реквизиты курьера скажут, а также дадут адрес - куда выслать.


Главное требование - аутентичное качество ринченов.


Пема, в ЛС

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Quot capita, tot sensus


к сожалению, дураков и негодяев все еще больше.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, про ринчены, спекуляции и подделки знаю. Тем не менее принимаю их сама пару десятков лет. Некоторые мне еще геше Джамьянг Кхенце подарил. И вообще мне все ламы дарят именно ринчены.

----------

Тензин Таши (28.04.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Некоторые мне еще геше Джамьянг Кхенце подарил.


И у меня еще две штучки есть ;(

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Сейчас в тренде навоз.


Кунсанг, у нас в Улан-Удэ выбор тибетских пилюль очень большой.

----------


## Николас

Ничего себе! 10 пилюль - $108 нашел в инете! Они что волшебные? И как их принимать? Одну в день? И они действительно лечат?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Продаю тибетские драгоценные пилюли, изготовленные в Менциканг (Дхармасала), 8 видов. 
> В самой Дхармасале и на юге Индии с недавних пор ринченов в свободной продаже нет, отпускаются только поштучно и только по рецепту.
> Ричены в упаковках по 10 штук в каждой. Цена за упаковку (10 пилюль) 100$ (торг уместен). Для покупки напишите мне в личные сообщения.


Вот подобная просторечная реклама без знания основ медицины и губит хорошее дело!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот подобная просторечная реклама без знания основ медицины и губит хорошее дело!


Тоесть?

----------


## Нико

> Ничего себе! 10 пилюль - $108 нашел в инете! Они что волшебные? И как их принимать? Одну в день? И они действительно лечат?


Нельзя одну в день, это слишком сильно.

----------


## Нико

> вот это цена! в катманду такая упаковка стоит 500 рупий


И в Дхарамсале тоже 500 рупий, меньше 10 баксов, имейте в виду.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Половина медицинских терминов на просторечном языке. Описание компонентов, входящих в состав пилюль не выдерживает ни какой критики. 
Травы - это что? Почему не корни или листья? Опухоль горла, разные малярии и шедевр: бронхи в груди! Видимо, кто это писал - у него бронхи в мозгах!
Вот один из моих переводов.
Тибетские драгоценные пилюли rin chen gyu rnying nyer lnga на основе бирюзы (минерала, содержащего водный фосфат алюминия и меди), ртуть, железо, жемчуг, кораллы, обработанные по специальной технологии, мумиё, мускус, безоар слона и лекарственные растения, некоторые, встречаются только в Гималаях и не имеют аналогов. Это древесина сандалов красного и белого, плоды трёх видов мираболанов и мускатного дерева, конкреции бамбука, соцветия гвоздики, цветки сафлора красильного, железного дерева, сверции, меконопсиса, корни соссюреи, аконита,  вероники и аристолохии. Драгоценные пилюли оказывают комплексное энергетическое воздействие на организм человека, восстанавливая циркуляцию жизненной энергии в различных органах и системах. Эти лекарства не имеют побочных эффектов и устраняют причину заболеваний. Относитесь к тибетским драгоценным пилюлям как к величайшему сокровищу, которое способно избавить вас от всех недугов! Пилюли обычно принимают рано утром на рассвете, а приготовление к приёму происходит поздно вечером перед сном. Каждая пилюля находится внутри матерчатого мешочка, цвет которого и определяет вид данной пилюли. Голубой мешочек с пилюлей аккуратно раздавить, стараясь не порвать его. Не нужно стремиться полностью растолочь пилюлю в порошок. Взять фарфоровую или керамическую непрозрачную чашку 40-50 мл. Чашка должна быть белой, чистой и без трещин. При слабом освещении аккуратно снять с мешочка тесьму и высыпать его содержимое в чашку. Добавить треть чашки горячей кипяченой воды, чтобы полностью скрыть содержимое, и плотно накрыть чашку чистой тканью и алюминиевой фольгой сверху. Рано утром вымыть с мылом руки и пополоскать рот. Не допуская попадания прямого света, в чашку долить немного горячей воды и безымянным пальцем правой руки тщательно размешать и растереть пилюлю, выпить содержимое чашки, не оставляя осадка, добавив немного горячей воды для ополаскивания. Затем выпить ещё немного горячей воды, сразу лечь, хорошо укрыться и постараться уснуть. В день приема пилюли и на следующий нужно воздерживаться от употребления  любого мяса, рыбы, яиц, сырых овощей и фруктов, чеснока, грубой зерновой пищи, жареной пищи; острого, кислого, соленого, горького вкусов, алкоголя, курения, занятия сексом, интенсивных физических нагрузок, дневного сна, переохлаждения или перегревания. Рекомендуются отварные и паровые овощи, рис, различные каши, хлеб, овощные супы. В день приема пилюли нельзя употреблять другие лекарственные препараты. Различается лечебная и профилактическая дозировка. Для профилактики обострения заболеваний достаточно принимать по одной пилюле 4 раза в год. При лечении тяжелых и застарелых заболеваний частота приема пилюль может значительно увеличиваться. Драгоценные пилюли rin chen gyu rnying nyer lnga на основе бирюзы устраняют увеличение печени и нарушения её функций, которые могут проявляться бледностью кожных покровов с анемией или покраснением склер с тёмной окраской лица, вздутием живота, запором, головной болью, кровохарканием и носовыми кровотечениями, повышенной сонливостью, жаждой, снижением веса, дискомфортом в левой половине грудной клетки; болями и распиранием в нижней части грудной клетки и спины. Пилюля является противоядием после избыточного приема алкоголя и других токсических веществ. Обладает горько-вяжущим вкусом, охлаждающими и притупляющими свойствами, не имеет токсических свойств. При охлаждении почек и желудка принимать по особым показаниям.

----------


## Эльза

Драгоценные пилюли  - очень эффективные, проверено личным опытом.

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> rin chen gyu rnying nyer lnga


Вы уверены, что правильно написали название ринчена?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (21.05.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> При слабом освещении аккуратно снять с мешочка тесьму и высыпать его содержимое в чашку.





> Не допуская попадания прямого света, в чашку долить немного горячей воды и безымянным пальцем правой руки тщательно размешать и растереть пилюлю


А-ха-ха.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (21.05.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вы уверены, что правильно написали название ринчена?


Пропустил ммаааленькую точечку!
rin chen g.yu rnying nyer lnga རིན་ཆེན་གཡུ་རྙིང་ཉེར་ལྔ།
Спасибо, что хоть есть с кем покалякать!

----------

Нико (21.05.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А-ха-ха.


Я только переводил. Где-то есть моя подборка материала на эту тему, посвященная тому, мол нужны ли эти ритуалы.
Нашел!



> Я не имею достаточного опыта применения «пилюлей из драгоценностей» в силу их трудной доступности для меня и массы мистической информации, которая накладывает значительные сложности их применения.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

почему безымянным пальцем правой руки?

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Главное требование - аутентичное качество ринченов.


Я бы для себя купила, организм разбит после лечения хим препаратами. И физические и ментальные опции нужно привести в порядок.. Есть ли возможность заказать в Норвегию? Возможно могут возникнуть проблемы на таможне, здесь к лекарствам ой как придираются.. Но если указать не лекарство допустим, а ну незнаю, что либо другое то возможно будет преслать?

----------


## Карэри

Привет из Индии. Есть возможность поставлять в Россию ринчены производства Мед -Тси -Хнанг.  пишите на почту 2010svk@gmail.com
С уважением, Сергей

----------

